# stock 17 weight?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

does anyone know the weight of the OE 17 inch wheel? thanks.


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

31lbs. Had to weigh it to ship it. Hope that helps. :seeya:


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

wow! thanks. thats really heavy. i could lose 24 pounds just be switching wheels.


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

You're welcome. Yeah they are heavy little donuts. LOL


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

:agree


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

tgunnd39 said:


> 31lbs. Had to weigh it to ship it. Hope that helps. :seeya:


OK, that could be a good argument to replace my wheels, better gas milage. Are after market wheels (say 19 inches) typically lighter? 

Or maybe I should ask those who replaced their wheels, how much do they weigh?


----------



## tgunnd39 (Nov 14, 2005)

I replaced my OEMs with 17s, (wanted to avoid rubbing and such, as I don't want to roll fenders, cut, etc.), with ASA ST4s. I like the looks and they weigh less than 24lbs. They also come with an offset that is very close to factory. All in all, I like my choice. Good luck!


----------

